# places to set up in Nashville???



## daydreamdazed (Apr 20, 2015)

*Does any one know a good place to park a bus in Nashville. Somewhere with mellow attitudes that wont mind the dog and just plain leave me alone and let me come and go as i please.*


----------



## squatlyfe (Jun 4, 2015)

Bump! I'm gunna be in Nashville soon and looking for a chill places to vibe/explore and park a van.


----------

